# Mike Pekovich's Go-To Work Holding Jigs



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey All,

I stumbled upon this YouTube vid today and figured there'd be an interested audience here on LJ.

Mike Pekovich's Go-To Work Holding Jigs


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Those are some handy jigs!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

good stuff


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I watched it and it was good to see him act human and not over-rehearsed for a change, I know it has to be tough to be an editor of a huge woodworking publication and put something out there without knuckleheads like me biting his head off. I almost wished I was in the shop hanging out with him. Usually I see his videos and though they are of high quality I wouldn't want to be there as it feel unwelcoming. He was showing what he really used and the interesting thing about that is we are all different in the way we work and we all make different things requiring different jigs. So use what you can, but just because someone does it one way doesn't mean it's your way…... Right? All the best on your woodworking experience, make it your own!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I very much liked the simplicity of his shooting planes.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Watched it last night myself…some neat ideas.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Ripper, thanks for posting this. Very interesting.

Prof, my mother was from Calumet.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks a ton for posting.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a great video. Thanks. Some of those jigs are going to come in real handy.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Some useful jigs, for sure.

Am I being too anal-retentive because I do not like to set my planes down on the exposed blade for the sake of the plane and the sake of the bench?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Some useful jigs, for sure.
> 
> Am I being too anal-retentive because I do not like to set my planes down on the exposed blade for the sake of the plane and the sake of the bench?
> 
> - Kazooman


Well, FWIW, Frank Strazza, in his video will insist on laying the plane flat on the table. Paul Sellers has also discredited this idea of laying the plane on it's side claiming that "it's not good practice" because doing so can throw the lateral adjustment out of square. So, if you respect the opinions of these two legendary instructors, I'd rethink the practice of laying the plane on its side.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> I watched it and it was good to see him act human and not over-rehearsed for a change, I know it has to be tough to be an editor of a huge woodworking publication and put something out there without knuckleheads like me biting his head off. I almost wished I was in the shop hanging out with him. Usually I see his videos and though they are of high quality I wouldn t want to be there as it feel unwelcoming. He was showing what he really used and the interesting thing about that is we are all different in the way we work and we all make different things requiring different jigs. So use what you can, but just because someone does it one way doesn t mean it s your way…... Right? All the best on your woodworking experience, make it your own!
> 
> - bearkatwood


I listen to FWW podcasts and watch a lot of videos. I really enjoy his demeanor. It's so calming and respectful. He doesn't come off as robotic to me, but rather thoughtful. I'd really like to take one of his classes. Btw Bearkat, I saw a set of handsaws you made recently. Flat out gorgeous.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Some useful jigs, for sure.
> 
> Am I being too anal-retentive because I do not like to set my planes down on the exposed blade for the sake of the plane and the sake of the bench?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. It makes sense, although I haven't found the lateral adjustment being thrown off by laying the plane on it's side. Then again, I am not a major hand plane user and probably wouldn't recognize the problem if I was having it. I was wondering more about how many (if any) have gone to the length of making a rest with a dado for the blade. I have seen this recommended, but I wonder if it worth the bother.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Thanks for the links. It makes sense, although I haven t found the lateral adjustment being thrown off by laying the plane on it s side. Then again, I am not a major hand plane user and probably wouldn t recognize the problem if I was having it. I was wondering more about how many (if any) have gone to the length of making a rest with a dado for the blade. I have seen this recommended, but I wonder if it worth the bother.
> 
> - Kazooman


That's actually not a bad idea. Wish I'd have thought about that last week as I just finished making a bunch of plane hangers for my tool wall a la Mathias Wandel's design. I'd have incorporated such a dado otherwise. I guess I could still chisel one out.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*I listen to FWW podcasts and watch a lot of videos. I really enjoy his demeanor. It's so calming and respectful.*

Having met Mike many times in person, you're spot on… He's a great guy.

FWIW, He's the type of guy who will notice someone else use a different method, legendary pro or absolute newbie, that makes sense to him, then recognize the person and adopt the newly found method over his own.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dado for the blade? Planes on their sides? Crazy talk. And for the sake of the bench? Yeah, anal.


----------

